# NGD - Boucher Dreadnought



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

I very proud to be the owner of this very nice Boucher Goose Studio. I've been dreaming of owning one for years and finally got a great deal on this one last week. All hand-made here in the Province of Quebec with top grade woods. The top use "AAAA" Adirondack Spruce and the back and sides are made of Cocobolo, which is an alternative to the brazilian rosewood. Construction is top notch and this guitar sounds huge. The projection is very strong and and the notes and chords are clean and crisp. I've been playing a Larrivée LV-03re for years, but the Boucher is really the sound I was looking for. 










The picture I sent to my wife to get an official approval


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Congrats - when you hit a Boucher that really has _*it*_, you have a beautiful sounding guitar.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Absolutely congrats. Beautiful guitar. I have a real soft spot for herringbone.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I had never heard of them before that I can remember but you have gotten yourself a very nice guitar indeed. I have attached some info for those like me have not heard of Boucher (pronounced Boo-shay) before. 

http://www.guitareboucher.com/en/guitars/studio-goose/


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Mighty fine looking/ sounding ...... got my interest


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

All kinds of awesome! It should be a lifer.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

I wasn't a big fan of the first generation (2005-2012) but the new ones are great guitars and competitively priced. They're made in Quebec and played by many prominent Quebec and French musicians.


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

After two weeks of playing with it, yes, I'm in love!  The Larrivée will go on sale soon. It is a very good guitar, but I don't need two acoustics.

A friend of mine got one six years ago, and his is made of Walnut. I was surprise as how much similar both guitars sounded, but mine was heavier.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Funny you mention that - one guitar that has always haunted me is a Walnut Goose dread I tried at Steve's. That guitar was hanging among a stock of high end Martins, Gibsons, Taylors, etc - it trumped all of them. To this day, one of the most memorable acoustic tones I've ever gotten.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

KoskineN said:


> ... but I don't need two acoustics....


If this is true then I'm in deep shit.


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

Hehehe. I could keep it of course, but I made a promise...to my wife....that I would sell it...but I didn't said when though!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

KoskineN said:


> Hehehe. I could keep it of course, but I made a promise...to my wife....that I would sell it...but I didn't said when though!


Ha! You will have to wait for the right buyer to come along. After all, you don't want to sell that lovely guitar to just anyone.


----------



## harrym (Jan 19, 2010)

Very nice guitar !


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> Ha! You will have to wait for the right buyer to come along. After all, you don't want to sell that lovely guitar to just anyone.


Absolutely, I'm in no rush to sell it, and I still play with it. I'm always on the fence when I want to sell a guitar. My Larrivée has a great pickup in it and sounds great live, while
my Boucher has none(for the moment).


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

b-nads said:


> Funny you mention that - one guitar that has always haunted me is a Walnut Goose dread I tried at Steve's. That guitar was hanging among a stock of high end Martins, Gibsons, Taylors, etc - it trumped all of them. To this day, one of the most memorable acoustic tones I've ever gotten.


I agree with you, the Bouchers have their place amoung the big names, and I agree that they might even be better.


----------

